# my collection since July!



## lostcaligirl (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok I think the only thing I didn't put in these pictures is one fluidline I couldn't find and my brushes I just got tired, I don't know how you girls with a ton of stuff do it!





foundation, cleanser, eyelashes, primer, transformer, etc.








 lipstick, lipglass, chromglass, tint toons, balm




pigments, paints, glitter liner, benefit silver pot,












eye shadow, mostly mac, but a couple UD, and one Joey
Aquadisiac
Beauty Marked
Black Tied
Casa Blanca
Cranberry
Crème De Violet
Electric Eel
Era
Expensive Pink
Honesty
Idol Eyes
Intoxicate
Iris Print
Leisuretime
Li' Liliy
Lingerie Eye Quad
Mythology
Nocturnelle
Parfait Amour
Pink Freeze
Plum
Plum Dressing
Seedy Pearl
Shroom
Silly Goose
Slip Pink
Star n Rockets
Steep
Swish
Swiss Chocolate
Taupless
Trax
Vex
Wishful




 Mascara, lipliner, eyeliner,brow set, moisture eye feed, brush cleaner, and UD cinnamon sparkle powder




Blush


*New Pics*


----------



## Dawn (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice collection!!


----------



## lostcaligirl (Feb 23, 2006)

aww thanks! I'm actually missing one entire picture, plum dressing e/s and a fluidline I can't find. But laying all the stuff out is a lot of work!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 25, 2006)

Since last July?! Nice stuff you've got there!


----------



## lostcaligirl (Feb 25, 2006)

aww thanks! I actually bought the violet pigment in july, deckchair when it came out and then i didn't buy anything else until late November.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice collection!!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lostcaligirl* 
_aww thanks! I'm actually missing one entire picture, plum dressing e/s and a fluidline I can't find. But laying all the stuff out is a lot of work!_

 
Yes, it is alot of work, but FUN work!!  I had to do mine when I knew my husband would be out for a while.


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 4, 2006)

haha i did mine after everyone went to bed lol!!!


----------



## Unforgettable (Mar 4, 2006)

OMG, Since July?! You have great collection already! 
I can't wait to see the collection you'll have over the next year or two.


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 5, 2006)

lol thats going to be a lot more photos, I'm an addict! And can I say that if anyone gets a chance to try fluidline Rich Ground, they should. I love it!!!


----------



## blueglitter (Mar 5, 2006)

Thats a hell of a collection since july, you got some gorgeous stuff!


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank You! I actually just went in and updated my spreadsheet. I like to keep track of everything like that.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 11, 2006)

awww thanks sweetie! I actually have a bit more since those pictures were taken..."Hi my name is Shawna and I'm a MAC Addict"


----------



## mandirigma (Mar 11, 2006)

fantastic collection! seriously, i'm surprised they don't have support groups for MAC addictions... lol.

may i ask what your light blushes and that pressed powder in the last picture are?


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 
_fantastic collection! seriously, i'm surprised they don't have support groups for MAC addictions... lol.

may i ask what your light blushes and that pressed powder in the last picture are?_

 

Thanks! I taotally agree on the support group idea. I heard something on tv about shopping being a "soft addiction" I wonder if just MAC could be considered a soft addiction...

The three blushes are Cute, Shimmersweet, and shy angel. 
The powders are Delicacy pressed shimmer and Mellow Mood pressed shimmer. Delicacy gives a great 'light' effect to the skin, like down the center of the nose or cheek bones.


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 15, 2006)

New Pics!


----------

